# Humerous sex episodes



## Flyfisherman13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Last week on Valentines day my wife and I made plans to spend some alone time that evining. We locked our bedroom door as our 11 year old daughte was downstairs watching TV. We are getting busy and my wife starts going down on me. Things were going great and then my wife starts having a case of the hiccups. There she is sucking away and every time she goes deep she hiccups. I start laughing and pretty soon she starts laughing as well. We are soon almost crying with laughing soo hard. There is then a nock at the door and our daughter is wondering what the heck is going on. This starts us laughing even more and my wife still has the hiccups.

This gets us to talking about other funny sex encounters we have had. When we were first dating 16 years ago her parents were out of town and we decided to use there hot tube. One thing lead to another and we were soon going at it in the hot tub. We were almost there when I looked up and her Dads two black Labs were up on the edge of the hot tube with the strangest expressions on there faces like what the heck were we doing. My wife and I both broke down laughing.

What are some of your funny or humerious sex episodes? With all the serious topics on here it might be nice to have one thats fun

Oh we did end up finishing our Valentines romp in the hay after our daughtet was too bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

